# 100% aroused



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 20, 2021)

So, over the last few years I've been frequently visiting a website.. probably about as often as I visit STP. Every time I'd enter that other URL and the page would load, I'd find myself becoming more and more aroused. 

If you're thinking "what does pornhub have to do with politics and anarchism?" You're off the mark a little bit. It isn't pornhub. It's this website that's been tracking an event for about 4 years now, and today.. today was the climax. 

PigDick has left the building.


----------



## roughdraft (Jan 20, 2021)

campaigned on 'draining the swamp' and couldn't even pardon Assange or Snowden. hopefully that bit is enlightening for somebody out there


----------



## Barf (Jan 20, 2021)

Happy happy day. 

<3<3<3


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 21, 2021)

Fuckin' refunded Planned Parenthood 2nd day in office, not saying Biden is great or anything but that's pretty 💪🤘


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 23, 2021)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> PigDick has left the building.



_** masterbates furiously **_


----------



## Gypsybones (Jan 23, 2021)

150 pardons and none of them were capitol rioters.


Combover Caligula cares about the people.... 😂🤣


----------



## Odin (Jan 23, 2021)

Thing is... doesn't matter who plays the figurehead.

First rule is to hide; and our real masters. while pedaling stories of a deepstate sit behind the grand curtain obscured from the populace with illusion and mind control inducing furious bouts of fap.

They are the Archons of Old! and they are not of the durp..! they are right next to you... sideways.~~

::borg::,


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 24, 2021)

Odin said:


> Thing is... doesn't matter who plays the figurehead.
> 
> First rule is to hide; and our real masters. while pedaling stories of a deepstate sit behind the grand curtain obscured from the populace with illusion and mind control inducing furious bouts of fap.
> 
> ...



I hear that same rhetoric a lot. Doesn't matter who the figurehead is, they're just puppets, blah blah. Yeah, on some level I'm sure they are puppets but I think it absolutely matters who's in that position.

Back in 2016 it almost felt like white supremacy was on it's last legs. It didn't feel nearly as much a threat as it had years and even decades before. I'm not saying it wasn't a thing, just saying it didn't seem as strong as before.

Insert grand wizard cheeto into the oval office and all of a sudden ALL the racists came out the fuckin woodwork. In fact I believe his presence in that seat even caused it to grow.

It might not have an effect on the masses as a whole but I imagine there are some people who are impressionable by the person they believe is the most powerful person in the nation.

So, all the idiotic shit that's come out of that morons piehole over the last 4 years, from all the misogynistic bullshit to denying climate change to praising the proud boys to belittling the severity of this pandemic.. that all leaves an impression on some of his supporters.

How many people refused to wear masks because he said it wasn't necessary? How many of them spread covid around by not wearing masks? Is it even possible to calculate exactly how much blood is on his hands? How many deaths is he responsible for? Tens of thousands, easily.

So yeah, maybe he isn't the person that calls all the shots but he had a big fuckin mouth and didn't know when to shut up.


----------



## bote (Jan 24, 2021)

Odin said:


> Thing is... doesn't matter who plays the figurehead.



I agree that it doesn't matter so far as policy necessarily, or the basic fact of nationhood. But that said, I find some people way shittier and annoying than others on a personal level. Not being subjected to the thoughts and imbecilic actions of that dude or hearing people talking about him all the time is an improvement in my day-to-day life.


----------



## roughdraft (Jan 25, 2021)

i feel like one can agree with both what Odin's saying and Lupo's original point with this thread

One, there is absolutely a sinister presence in our government that hasn't left just because Trump has left office.

Two, it's nice to see him go and it's not a bad time to just feel a bit nice about that


----------



## Odin (Jan 25, 2021)

roughdraft said:


> i feel like one can agree with both what Odin's saying and Lupo's original point with this thread
> 
> One, *there is absolutely a sinister presence* in our government that hasn't left just because Trump has left office.
> 
> Two, it's nice to see him go and it's not a bad time to just feel a bit nice about that




thank you ::drinkingbuddy::

I believe you have summarized eloquently what I apparently could not in my earlier removed post.

"There is a sinister presence."

I don't know if thanking you is spam or offtopic... but in my world would be appropriate. 

As to the headline of the thread... I'm 100 percent aroused as well... it might be a problem, should I see a doctor?

::eyepatch::


----------



## Gypsybones (Jan 25, 2021)

The Mango Mussolini gave legitimacy to white nationalism, just like when the cooperate world destroyed labor lawfully after Regan let the air traffic controllers get fired in 81. 
It totally matters who the head of state is, their actions set precedent for generations to come. We don't get outta shit just because the bloated sack of rotten weasel dicks in a suit, is out of office. You can't just go to the world community and be all "hey sorry about the last 4 years and that ass clown, we wanna go back to the way things were." Doesn't happen.

Biden and this administration has to put white nationalist militias on the terrorisms list and completely delegitimize them, or we will have another, more competent despot in office and it will be the end of this grand experiment.


----------



## RavenOnTheNethervoid (Jan 29, 2021)

just to add: i think some of the problem isn't necessarily that some of the people were impressionable, as much as they were violent aggressive bullies who were emboldened. the propaganda and the hateful rhetoric normalized hateful opinions, hate speech, and eventually hateful actions. people didn't need to deeply believe in any of the ridiculous idiocy to just go along with it. they got a flag to rally around and a banner to hide under -- where their bigoted, racist, ableist, misogynistic, xenophobic, and whatever other baseless self-centered hate was a form of communion (in the sense of coming together and supporting one another, not necessarily the religious sense -- that's its own adjacent bag of dysfunction). it was a hate club. they didnt need to check all the boxes or earn all the merit badges; the foundational principle of hate was enough to forge the bonds of mutual enablement and justify the wearing of the same sash. ... that said, there apparently (from anecdote) were cases of stark opinion-changing among the radicalization; i do agree there were impressionable people vulnerable to all that. they were preyed upon, exploited, used. that makes the vile megalomaniacal fascists all the more vile, in my opinion. ... i also agree it both matters and doesnt matter to an extent who is the 'elected figurehead'. there are other portions of government present, to help or hinder any policy or agenda of any other person or portion. as has been shown, however, it matters who is the mouthpiece, what they are saying, how they are saying it, and who they are saying it to. [dangling participles over formality, anyone?] .. terrorist groups like those mentioned fit the very definitions. (please feel free to look up the words of the agencies that define and monitor). they need to be publicly denounced, formally declared terrorist orgs, and treated as such in every practical sense. ... it's such a welcome change to be among people with the opinions and social morality shown here. thank you all for being decent people. ~peace~


----------

